# New 3x3x3 Cube: YJ YuLong



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 14, 2013)

This is getting on my nerves. By the end of 2013/14, every letter of the alphabet will have a ulong behind it. STAHP YJ. STAHPPPPP

And also let MarcelP be a tester.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 14, 2013)

I'mLong.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 14, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> I'mLong.



Yes you are...

I can't get this cube because I don't feel like it. But you should make a new one with sparkles all over it. Just a suggestion.

I DEMAND 60 MORE CUBES BY THE END OF 2013!


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 15, 2013)

LOL and the funny thing is that YJ is makeing these new 3x3's that all have the same mech but slight differences and different names for each one.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm weary of this.
Stop abusing this poor overused mech. Poor thin doesn't know what its name is anymore.
Seriously wtf. I don't understand the thinking of these people at YJ. What is the point in making all these new cubes?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 15, 2013)

I can't tell from pictures because too small, but could it just be a Sulong but stickerless? Kind of like some of the other ones that are the same but with the weird stickerless tile thingies?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 15, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I can't tell from pictures because too small, but could it just be a Sulong but stickerless? Kind of like some of the other ones that are the same but with the weird stickerless tile thingies?



Stickerless SuLong.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nah, stickerless ChiLong


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 15, 2013)

Stickerless TooLong?


----------



## typeman5 (Nov 15, 2013)

LOL another cube?


----------



## TDM (Nov 15, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Stop abusing this poor overused mech. Poor thing doesn't know what its name is anymore.


Long?


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 15, 2013)

strakerak said:


> And also let MarcelP be a tester.



Why?


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 15, 2013)

I think this series is going way to 'long' and it won't be a 'long' time before this 'long' series sees it's 'long' lost focus!


----------



## typeman5 (Nov 15, 2013)

strakerak said:


> I DEMAND 60 MORE CUBES BY THE END OF 2013!



All made by YJ


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 15, 2013)

Do you think they fired the guy who named the HuanYing for not calling it the SomethingLong?

They should re-release it as the HuanLong. 

It's ok YJ, you can thank me later!


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 15, 2013)

What does the "long" mean in Chinese?


----------



## mati1242 (Nov 15, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> What does the "long" mean in Chinese?



Dragon I believe (?) Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks YJ for yet another 3x3.
5x5 by Xmas please.


----------



## mangocuber (Nov 15, 2013)

The corner seem to have a longer corner stock then the sulong.


----------



## thesolver (Nov 15, 2013)

Even ShengShou has the LingLong series of cubes. The Long suffix has become a trend in the cubing market. Can't wait for the Xulong and the Zulong.


----------



## rj (Nov 15, 2013)

thesolver said:


> Even ShengShou has the LingLong series of cubes. The Long suffix has become a trend in the cubing market. Can't wait for the Xulong and the Zulong.



Well, I want a tulong and a Weitulong, personally.


----------



## IcyBlade (Nov 15, 2013)

Guys, next thing you know Dayan is the one releasing the TuLong...


----------



## rj (Nov 15, 2013)

IcyBlade said:


> Guys, next thing you know Dayan is the one releasing the TuLong...



True. Dayan has some catching-up to do.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 15, 2013)

TuLong means dirt dragon......


----------



## rj (Nov 15, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> TuLong means dirt dragon......



Really? That should be the Sulongs name.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 15, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Seriously wtf. I don't understand the thinking of these people at YJ. What is the point in making all these new cubes?



Demand.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> I'm weary of this.
> Stop abusing this poor overused mech. Poor thin doesn't know what its name is anymore.
> Seriously wtf. I don't understand the thinking of these people at YJ. What is the point in making all these new cubes?



It seams like YJ is trying all these new 3x3 that look almost the same in the 2nd half of 2013.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 22, 2013)

It's out on Zcubes http://zcube.cn/YJ-MoYu-3x3x3-YuLong.html


----------



## CubezUBR (Nov 22, 2013)

so depressing how all these new cubes look so good and i cant get them ;(


----------



## Dapianokid (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh look at that a enw cube clearly we should all get worked up.
I wonder how many unique (even knock offs are considered unique) cubes have come out just since Zhanchi. Imagine the number of cubes since Enro's first mass produced?


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 22, 2013)

Seems like poor marketing to me. They should release a new 3X3 every 6 months or so like Dayan has always done.. And a numbering system can't hurt either, especially when a brand gets 4 or more different cubes such as Dayan 4-Lunhui, Dayan 2 - Guhong, etc.
These cubes are coming out so fast it actually deters me from buying any of them because there will just be a new one soon.


----------



## Teencuber (Nov 22, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> I'mLong.



The way I read that is really nasty and perverted. Just had to point that out.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 22, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> Seems like poor marketing to me. They should release a new 3X3 every 6 months or so like Dayan has always done.. And a numbering system can't hurt either, especially when a brand gets 4 or more different cubes such as Dayan 4-Lunhui, Dayan 2 - Guhong, etc.
> These cubes are coming out so fast it actually deters me from buying any of them because there will just be a new one soon.



I agree... BUT

People are still climbing over each other to buy each new YJ/Moyu cube. Also, note that only the HuanYing and Weilong are marketed with the Moyu label, the new cubes have the YJ label. Not sure why they want to appear as two brands, perhaps Moyu is for their 'premium' products?

It's a case of throw enough doo doo at the wall, and some will stick. If you have a load of designers all designing slight variations on a 3x3 design, and you release all of them at very low prices so they sell lots and have lots of community feedback or essentially free research and development! Eventually you will make the PERFECT 3x3, and everyone will rave about it. If you're good at marketing, you make this a YJ cube... then you release a new Moyu cube based on the design, with slight improvements, but twice the cost. 

This strategy doesn't rely on EVERYONE buying ALL of them, it relies on the cubing community and YouTube. As long as at least one person buys each new cube, and Calvin is making sure of that, and there are video reviews, the strategy works. If there's a bad cube, so what - YJ shelves the design. If there's a great cube, the reviews pour in, and *MOYU* reaps the rewards.

Lots of companies do it. Most car companies rarely release a major new model in their premium range. Look at VAG, who own (among others) Lambo, Bentley, Porsche, Audi, VW, Seat and Skoda. They release new Skodas all the time, and try stuff out there. If it works, they release a new Seat. If it works there, they release a new VW. If it works there, they release a new Audi. If it work there...


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 22, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> People are still climbing over each other to buy each new YJ/Moyu cube. Also, note that only the HuanYing and Weilong are marketed with the Moyu label, the new cubes have the YJ label. Not sure why they want to appear as two brands, perhaps Moyu is for their 'premium' products?



Have we gotten any clarity if MoYu is just a series of products though? What I've heard from most sources is that MoYu is a new brand that doesn't have their own factory and so they use YJ's, which is why it has YJ on the bottom of the box. And why the new YJ cubes use the same stickers and boxes. The YJ boxes do say YongJun where the MoYu boxes say MoYu, so that implies that spot is reserved for brand name. But they have so much in common that it could be the same brand, but we don't know who gets what in terms of money.
Either way, the MoYu cubes are absolutely more premium.

And to return to the original a little, it sure is poor marketing. It's not like anyone really thinks it's a brand new cube when they look at the pictures. But it has been proven a few times recently that small changes can make big differences. But I'd say it can only get so much better without drastically changing the design, and with 3-4 cubes that look almost identical, I don't think there's any need to get all of them. In the case of the YuLong, it seems to me like they just wanted a new name because they made a minor change, making it stickerless.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm not sure it's that sophisticated. It seems like a simple marketing strategy. They can produce one model and sell 10000 units. Or they can produce several models and sell 20000 units because many customers will buy more than one model. Presumably once they have the manufacturing and distribution in place for one model it's not so expensive to add others.

It's not like cars, where most customers buy only one.

I've only seen speculation that Moyu is a different company using YJ's factories, and suspect that originates from CBC's video, although he admits he is only speculating. It would be interesting to find out the real story. My preferred hypothesis is that Moyu is YJ's premium brand. Premium cubes have better margins, but they can't all be premium of course. So a mix of premium and budget maximizes revenue and would make sense as a marketing strategy for YJ.


----------



## thesolver (Nov 25, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> I'm not sure it's that sophisticated. It seems like a simple marketing strategy. They can produce one model and sell 10000 units. Or they can produce several models and sell 20000 units because many customers will buy more than one model. Presumably once they have the manufacturing and distribution in place for one model it's not so expensive to add others.
> 
> It's not like cars, where most customers buy only one.
> 
> I've only seen speculation that Moyu is a different company using YJ's factories, and suspect that originates from CBC's video, although he admits he is only speculating. It would be interesting to find out the real story. My preferred hypothesis is that Moyu is YJ's premium brand. Premium cubes have better margins, but they can't all be premium of course. So a mix of premium and budget maximizes revenue and would make sense as a marketing strategy for YJ.



Apparently Moyu is the designer and kind of used YJ factories for production.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 25, 2013)

thesolver said:


> Apparently Moyu is the designer and kind of used YJ factories for production.


Apparently according to what source?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 26, 2013)

Fazlong

Hey are YuLong because ImLong


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 26, 2013)

So just to clarify, there is a:
1. SuLong
2. ChiLong
3. YuLong
4. LingJan
And I just ordered a SuLong 2 weeks ago :fp


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 26, 2013)

Yu is my name. It's probably not the same character, but it looks the same when typed in English like that.


----------



## Kyle™ (Nov 26, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Dragon I believe (?) Correct me if I'm wrong.


I think so, at least 'KongLong' is Dinosaur ( I know a little Mandarin ).


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 26, 2013)

Well, you have to know the Chinese character really to know what Long means. There is also...
_long_ meaning deaf (because the cube is so loud it makes you deaf?)
_long_ meaning hole (because to buy it will make a hole in your wallet?)


----------



## Kyle™ (Nov 26, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Well, you have to know the Chinese character really to know what Long means. There is also...
> _long_ meaning deaf (because the cube is so loud it makes you deaf?)
> _long_ meaning hole (because to buy it will make a hole in your wallet?)



☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)

I only read traditional but...
It is the same second character in YuLong as in Dinosaur so I think it is dragon,
ㄌㄨㄥ2 
I'm sure someone here knows much more than me though.
Pic : Chinese ( simplified ) 'Dinosaur'
YuLong ( simplified )


----------



## Evologic (Dec 2, 2013)

What is it? Chilong or Sulong stickerless?


----------



## rudra (Dec 2, 2013)

Evologic said:


> What is it? Chilong or Sulong stickerless?



It's a LuLong stickerless


----------



## ilovemandl (Dec 3, 2013)

I seriously Googled a LuLong because of this, lol.
OT: It's neither. If you look closely at the inner sides of both the edges of the corner and the cubicle, you can see that the tracks are different. The tracks on the side of the edges are closer to the torpedoes of the ChiLong, and the corner has a triangle looking track thingy. This minor adjustment may cause some major change in the feel of the cube just like the SuLong-ChiLong. . My best guess is that the YuLong will have less friction because of less contact due to its design. However, don't take my word for it because I never tried the Yulong before. I don't think it's a complete waste of time to try the YuLong, and many people have said that sticker-less versions are better.


----------

